# Rabbit candy jar



## coreya (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is a find of mine from a local estate sale, I know it is a candy container but could only find one that has sold recently and would like any and all info some of you may have ( age etc). There is whats left of a gold color band around the neck area and the legs act as stands when set on its face. The rabbit is about 5 1/2 X 2 inches. Sadly there was no lid for it and it is in perfect shape with no chips etc.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 14, 2015)

I want to say that is French.  [attachment=rabbit.jpg]


----------



## botlguy (Nov 16, 2015)

Corey, I found your rabbit listed in a 2002 & 2003 auction catalog from which we bought a number of items. It was the Bob & Beka Mebane collection offered through Glass-Works Auctions as lot # 907 and brought $80 with lid and a bit more paint. Apparently there is another book on Candy Containers and is listed as E&A-614. What the E&A stands for I don't know. There is another variant of a similar figure in that catalog that sold for $70, same condition but not as attractive. Hope this helps some.                      Jim


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2015)

Jim, Thanks for the info! I did get some info on another glass forum that shows one sold in 2014 (#107) for 45.00 (  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/catalog/55719_candy-container-and-toy-auction/?pagenum=6 ) but still no maker or date on it.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 17, 2015)

I think if you locate the E&A book (?) you'll get much more info. Specialty item don't you know.          Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 17, 2015)

The Complete American Glass Candy Containers Handbook' by Eikelberner and AgadjanianThis is a revision of 1986 with supplement. I might need that too.


----------



## coreya (Nov 17, 2015)

Dang!!! Collecting gets to be Really expensive, buy some neat little item for a quarter then spend 50 dollars on the books etc to research it!!![] LOL BTW thanks for the info all[attachment=DSCN3564sized.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 17, 2015)

Having a book you paid $10 for and finding your 25¢ item is maybe worth $1000 is better than finding you paid $1000 dollars for a 25¢ item because you didn't have the book. Did that make sense? []


----------



## coreya (Nov 17, 2015)

100% made sense that's why the bookshelf full of books! [] I can only wish for that $1000 dollar item!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 17, 2015)

[][][]


----------



## botlguy (Nov 17, 2015)

Once again, this is the type of post / thread that these forums are best for. Besides, it's fun to help another collector. I agree about the cost of reference books but I like them almost as much of the Bottles, Jars & Insulators.    Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 17, 2015)

I like them more, they don't break and you don't have to wrap them when you move.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 20, 2015)

I love books as much as I love bottles , they tell me just as much.


----------



## coreya (Nov 23, 2015)

Well bought the book (Compleat American Glass Candy Containers Handbook/With Supplement) got it today, no supplement and rabbit not in there![:'(] and yes compleat is spelled just that way on the book. Only dropped 11 bucks and change so adding it to the shelf!!!! By the way E & A stands for Eikelberner & Agadjanian the authors of the revised edition.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 23, 2015)

coreya said:
			
		

> Well bought the book (Compleat American Glass Candy Containers Handbook/With Supplement) got it today, no supplement and rabbit not in there![:'(] and yes compleat is spelled just that way on the book. Only dropped 11 bucks and change so adding it to the shelf!!!! By the way E & A stands for Eikelberner & Agadjanian the authors of the revised edition.


What does it show for # 614? That is the number shown in the auction catalog. Or is that number in the absent supplement?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 23, 2015)

Send the book back saying its supplement was missing, and you are displeased-- that you did not get what you paid for and desire a full refund?


----------



## coreya (Nov 24, 2015)

Jim, # 614 shows a similar (slightly smaller with a marking on the body by the base "1 oz Avor" ) Rabbit so close but no cigar! Mine may be a later one done with reworked mold?Bear, I'm in communication with the seller so we will see.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2015)

I was only a "dealer" for a very short time and never collected many books other than bottle research and a few "price guides" that I never paid much attention to for the prices. I got some odds and ends like LP's, comic books and some Jim sent me on Tokens and a couple others but I just don't have the money or room to be a "dealer" again, just have a interest in things I'm already comfortable with.
I have got some cool stuff on Indian myths and legends, wild edible and medicinal plants and a few of the Foxfire and similar books.


----------



## coreya (Nov 25, 2015)

On closer examination it appears to be #612 variation B in the book we have been talking about, the rabbit originally had a green head with gold ears and the gold ribbon on neck. Still no date range or manufacturer.Eric, I am not a "dealer", just a dedicated collector / hoarder (lol) I do hit garage sales and estate sales as entertainment (cheaper than the movies) to make a few extra bucks to supplement my retirement, and as a result end up with some weird stuff.


----------

